# Bolt + Plex = my best solution?



## three_green (Aug 24, 2004)

I have about 150 movies stored on a PC hard drive. I have them stored in MPG format (about 4.5GB each, for archive) and I also converted them to M4V format (about 1.2GB each) using Handbrake. I stream the M4V files to an Apple TV. That has worked well enough for me and I've been happy with it.

Now I have a TiVo Bolt. When I bought the Bolt I didn't plan to use it to stream my movies until I discovered it would do that via Plex. So I installed Plex server on the PC and tried streaming the M4V files. It works, but it doesn't work well. If I rewind or fast forward, the video stops playing, won't restart and I have to exit and restart the Plex app on the TiVo to get the movie playing again. So is there a better format to convert the movies to that would work better with Plex? Or is there something completely different I should do for a better experience with the TiVo? Or should I just stick with the Apple TV for streaming movies?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Question - what kind of computer are you using?


----------



## three_green (Aug 24, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Question - what kind of computer are you using?


Windows 7 streaming via ethernet. It's a higher end system I have used for gaming.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

three_green said:


> Windows 7 streaming via ethernet. It's a higher end system I have used for gaming.


When you start the stream, check your CPU usage. Just to rule out a server bottleneck.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I stream stuff via Plex from a Win7 PC over wifi to a TiVo Premiere and it works great. All my movies are in .mp4 format, but that should be virtually identical to .m4v.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Streamable Mp4 use h.264 video at 720p or 1080p, AC3 audio at no more than 640kbps.

This will stream without transcoding or stream assembly to the tivo. FF and Rew will work normally.


----------



## ebr206 (Nov 29, 2015)

three_green said:


> So I installed Plex server on the PC and tried streaming the M4V files. It works, but it doesn't work well. If I rewind or fast forward, the video stops playing, won't restart and I have to exit and restart the Plex app on the TiVo to get the movie playing again.


Hmm, this still an issue for you?

I'm buying a Bolt tomorrow. Plex is a priority for me!


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

ebr206 said:


> Hmm, this still an issue for you?
> 
> I'm buying a Bolt tomorrow. Plex is a priority for me!


Interesting, I don't have this issue, but my plex server is way overkill (i5 2500k with 16 gigs of ram, was my previous gaming rig)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

My Plex works great and the server isn't anything special. Just a simple desktop computer... That is why I asked the OP to check the cpu usage during playback.

Also, if you have a Plex friend, t y streaming from their library remotely. That will help diagnose opinion the issue is from your server or not.


----------



## three_green (Aug 24, 2004)

bradleys said:


> When you start the stream, check your CPU usage. Just to rule out a server bottleneck.


Sorry it took me so long to get back, had a busy Thanksgiving weekend. Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving!

My CPU usage is near 0 % and memory usage around 30% when playing a movie via Plex, so it seems there's no stress on the PC or any bottleneck that I can determine. The PC is connected to my router via Ethernet. The TiVo is also connected to the router via Ethernet. Everything else network related works fine with no issues. I have been meaning to upgrade my PC to Windows 10, so I did that last night, reinstalled Plex server and tried again with the same results.

A movie will play fine via Plex. I can play and pause all day long with no issues whatsoever. But when I press fast forward, the picture freezes for about 3-4 seconds, jumps forward into the movie about 30 seconds, and resumes playing. Every time I press fast forward on my TiVo remote it does this - freeze, jump ahead about 30 seconds, and resume. Same thing when I press rewind, but it freezes, jumps back about 8 seconds, and resumes. This is not at all how I expect rewind and fast forward to work, but I'm new to Plex. Is this the way Plex is supposed to work?


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

three_green said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get back, had a busy Thanksgiving weekend. Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> My CPU usage is near 0 % and memory usage around 30% when playing a movie via Plex, so it seems there's no stress on the PC or any bottleneck that I can determine. The PC is connected to my router via Ethernet. The TiVo is also connected to the router via Ethernet. Everything else network related works fine with no issues. I have been meaning to upgrade my PC to Windows 10, so I did that last night, reinstalled Plex server and tried again with the same results.
> 
> A movie will play fine via Plex. I can play and pause all day long with no issues whatsoever. But when I press fast forward, the picture freezes for about 3-4 seconds, jumps forward into the movie about 30 seconds, and resumes playing. Every time I press fast forward on my TiVo remote it does this - freeze, jump ahead about 30 seconds, and resume. Same thing when I press rewind, but it freezes, jumps back about 8 seconds, and resumes. This is not at all how I expect rewind and fast forward to work, but I'm new to Plex. Is this the way Plex is supposed to work?


Ah, yes that is correct behavior, speeding up and slowing down while live transcoding of anything requires massive horsepower. Seeking however just makes the transcoded hop to a spot in the file.

If the TiVo streamed the file properly it could fast forward, it has the horsepower and I'm not sure why it doesn't. Maybe a future improvement.

I've noticed myself that even though the TiVo can play the files directly it still fires up the transcode even using 0-1% cpu.


----------



## three_green (Aug 24, 2004)

ShadowCVL said:


> Ah, yes that is correct behavior, speeding up and slowing down while live transcoding of anything requires massive horsepower. Seeking however just makes the transcoded hop to a spot in the file.
> 
> If the TiVo streamed the file properly it could fast forward, it has the horsepower and I'm not sure why it doesn't. Maybe a future improvement.
> 
> I've noticed myself that even though the TiVo can play the files directly it still fires up the transcode even using 0-1% cpu.


So the TiVo will transcode when using Plex no matter how the file was created or what format it's in? Or can I redo my movies with Handbrake in a different format that will rewind and fast forward normally?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ShadowCVL said:


> Ah, yes that is correct behavior, speeding up and slowing down while live transcoding of anything requires massive horsepower. Seeking however just makes the transcoded hop to a spot in the file.
> 
> If the TiVo streamed the file properly it could fast forward, it has the horsepower and I'm not sure why it doesn't. Maybe a future improvement.
> 
> I've noticed myself that even though the TiVo can play the files directly it still fires up the transcode even using 0-1% cpu.


That is exactly the way it works when streaming via Chromecast as well. That seems to be the way Plex is designed.

Very similar to the way Amazon streaming is designed as well.


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

three_green said:


> So the TiVo will transcode when using Plex no matter how the file was created or what format it's in? Or can I redo my movies with Handbrake in a different format that will rewind and fast forward normally?


It's not actually transcoding with that low of cpu. And no I think the ff and rw are designed that way. Fast forwarding would require efficient use of the buffer.


----------



## three_green (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the help. At least I know I don't have a problem and it's working as it's supposed to.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Not to hijack the thread, but what do people use Plex for? Streaming legally downloaded shows to the TiVo?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Player1138 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but what do people use Plex for? Streaming legally downloaded shows to the TiVo?


Streaming any media stored on a PC/Mac to a home entertainment system. Movies, TV shows, home movies, music, podcasts.

The beauty of Plex is in the amazing interface and the automatic metadata. As long as your file is named properly, when you add it to a folder that Plex is watching, the interface pops up with professional looking artwork, backgrounds, summary info about the movie/episode, etc. It makes searching a large library much easier.

Another cool feature is you can share your Plex libraries with friends. I have a friend out of state and he and I have shared our Plex libraries with each other and so I can stream movies he has in his collection and he can stream TV shows I have in mine. Works great.


----------

